# Burning xbox games



## Zhongtiao1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Are you able to burn xbox games to a disc and play those? Or is there copy protection on the discs?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 17, 2018)

copy protection


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2018)

You can burn the ISO images to a DVD with IMGBurn.
You do need a hacked Xbox to play them tho.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 18, 2018)

I almost thought people was lighting games on fire here. 

But yeah, you can do that from what i know. I copy a iso to a blank CD-R and it worked on my modded xbox. I didn't know it was modded until I realized the disc that was given to me wasn't official disc, all the labels wasn't even scaled images and the underside wasn't clear, was more dark purple. Can't even play it anymore since the draw thingy to insert disc gets stuck and don't know how to fix besides manually trying to pull it out. (Also I need controllers)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 18, 2018)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Are you able to burn xbox games to a disc and play those? Or is there copy protection on the discs?


I mean technically you can. Idk why you would not softmod but ya.
https://www.xbox-hq.com/html/postt26685.html
Too many steps for me.


----------

